# disable the Device Removal Message



## bassprocm (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anyone know how to disable the Device Removal message (The device you removed was not properly put away...) that pops up when a disk is removed without ejecting?

Thanks


----------



## lurk (Dec 18, 2007)

Um, unmount the disk before you eject it.  That message is there for a reason, it is telling you that you removed the disk improperly and could damage your data.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2007)

When you remove the disk properly, the OS makes some final writes to the disk in order to make sure the data is on there safely.  When you disconnect the disk without removing it properly (aka, removing the disk before it's properly "unmounted"), those final writes are not performed and can cause the data to be corrupted.  This is true in all operating systems from what I've seen.

When I've been approached by people that ask me to recover data from their USB flash drives because it's all of a sudden "stopped working", I always ask if they "remove the disk properly" before unplugging it from the computer.  99.99% of the time, the answer is "no".  The other .01% usually has no idea what I'm talking about.   Trust me, if you want to extend the life of your USB flash drive, don't disconnect it without unmounting it properly first.


----------



## bassprocm (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!   But my question is still unanswered.  

Anybody know how to disable the "Device Removal" message?


----------



## Damrod (Dec 18, 2007)

I doubt anyone ever seriously tried to kick it out. As it was said above, the message is there for a reason. I for one have not heard of anyone removing the message in anyway


----------



## Macpadawon (May 8, 2008)

Certainly not an elegant answer but, you can disable UserNotificationCenter.app found in /system/library/coreservices  replace it with another app or file with the like name. This will glitch out Leopard, from displaying disk full messages.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 8, 2008)

Either way - the message is 'disabled' if you eject your disk or drive properly before removing it.
Would you disable your smoke alarm in your house? That 'message' is pretty annoying, too!


----------



## Macpadawon (May 8, 2008)

Call me lazy. Call me crazy. But I like to just pull the usbflash drive or simply power-off the ejectable media without having to confirm first via clicking an icon or dragging to trash, or selecting a menu-item. Screw it! Aren't we supposed to tell the computer what to do, not the other way around? Anyhoo..I just tested my super hacky-ugly method again using 10.5.2 and all seems good. I'm getting a woody now because I have now disabled the stupid "this is a downloaded app do you want to open" BS and the nagging, safe-remove disk device message. Now if Unsanity would hurry up and enable clear dock again! 

P.S. Yes actually I have disabled all but one centralized fire-alarm in my house. Call me a minimalist.  Arrest me. Burn Me.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 9, 2008)

The main problem with disabling the 'device removal message' is that message comes up after the deed is done, when it's too late. It's not a security warning, or other message asking if you know what you are doing, (providing an opportunity to cancel your choice). So, the device message pops up telling you that you have already potentially damaged your hardware (and keeping the folks that sell flash drives happy  )

Yes, you do control what the computer does - by telling your drive to eject, allowing any open files on that volume to safely close.

Are you so impatient that you disconnect the power cord from your Mac without shutting down first? 
Gotta make sure that computer knows who's the boss!


----------



## Macpadawon (May 9, 2008)

Call me the round peg in the square hole. I have run this way for years w/ zero flash drive casualties. I also change out RAM without grounding, and I cross the street without a crosswalk. By the way I would shut the computer off by pulling the plug, but that makes startups much longer. I'm such a rebel. /Sarcasm


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 9, 2008)

Under Windows (XP and later, I believe, although 2000 may do this as well), you can change the "Properties" of a USB drive so that they may be unplugged without ejecting/stopping them first -- you can just pull the plug, and there is no danger of data corruption or loss.  The reason is that the setting effectively disables "write-caching" for the drive, meaning that any data written to the drive is immediately written to the drive, and does not reside in either the computer's or the drive's cache.  It makes writing slightly slower, but with the upside of appeasing impatient people.

Mac OS X, as far as I know, does not have a feature similar to this.  It'd sure be nice, though.


----------



## Macpadawon (May 9, 2008)

@ElDiablo,

Admittedly this is one of XP's features that is obviously better than the mac. That bothers me.  

-sigh-


----------



## Harp (May 9, 2008)

There should be a PETA-esque organization against CPU abuse. Boy, it sure is hard to click an eject button or drag it to the eject symbol or highlight and press Cmd-E.

You people who just rip stuff out without unmounting first should not be allowed to purchase expensive technologies.


----------



## Macpadawon (May 9, 2008)

@Harp.

Oh wahhh. Sounds like small technology complex you have. Ha ha. Apple is hardly expensive tech. I'm Crazy what is your excuse? Oh and I love the whole "you people" thing. By the way what does that mean exactly? I guess I'd take it as your a freakin racist because i'm black. I now removed it from my profile so I can't be bashed apon. I think maybe I should sue you for punitive damages. All complaints/comments aside, I'm the only one who offered a solution here as admittedly hackish as it is. So take your proper peterPan cup-cake Rug munching arse elsewhere. Dum-dee daa daaa...  swish, goal!


----------



## Harp (May 9, 2008)

all hail the incredible genius in a cpu forum who knows how to aid you in using your cpu the wrong way and actually revels in his accomplishment.


----------



## Harp (May 10, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, I'm black too. 
By "you people," I meant negligent turd-wranglers who spend more time trying to figure out how to be lazy and irresponsible than just doing things the right way to start with.

I thought I made that clear when I said, "You people who just rip stuff out without unmounting first"


----------



## Macpadawon (May 10, 2008)

I'll say it again....
*****Sounds like small man's technology complex*****



P.S. I told you I was crazy. what's your excuse? how smart does that make you. 

Swoop doopie doop..for 3!   whammo!   FaceFaceFace.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 10, 2008)

Ok, it's a freaking USB device.  It has nothing to do with race or "types of people."

This feature is readily available in Windows, and, in my opinion, would be nice to have on the Mac-side, too.  Does it make the Mac suck?  Not in my opinion.  Does it make Windows better than Mac OS X?  Naah.

But it's a freaking _preference_.  Some people want to just unplug their USB devices (remember back in the day when USB was touted as true "plug-and-play" in the sense that you could just plug and unplug the devices?) without having to do a song and dance first.

Now that there's a handful of posts between two members trying to prove who's better over something as stupid and irrelevant as how to unplug a USB device is going to give new members to this board a bad taste in their mouth, and we'd rather be known as helpful and understanding, not as a complete bunch of short-fused a-holes who think they know best and refuse to look at things from others' perspectives.

"This is the way it's done on the Mac side and if you can't do that, you're obviously an idiot or have small genitalia, and I refuse or am unable to see another's perspective if it differs from my own."

"Oh yeah?  Well, I just dissed your mother, and I'm now going to make some obscure basketball references, so now who's the idiot?"

Wonderful.

Letting something as simple and asinine as this start a flame war is ridiculous, and nothing else.  Let those who want to rip USB devices out of their ports without properly dismounting them first do so, and let those who want to properly unmount their devices do so as well.  Fight about something _real_, like intelligence, or money, or who has the bigger... SUV.


----------



## Macpadawon (May 10, 2008)

@ ElDiablo,

Hah hahhhh. Riight on. But for the record I have the biggest SUV period.


----------



## Hughvane (May 10, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Ok, it's a freaking USB device. ... This feature is readily available in Windows, and, in my opinion, would be nice to have on the Mac-side, too.



Right on! Same-same for CDs. I get watered off when I have to wait as long as 30 seconds for my Mac to 'release' a disk - and nothing's being written to it - or a flash drive or other external device. So why *is* Mac so precious about releasing peripheral items?

Occasionally I forget to expel a CD or DVD before shutting down. On startup next time I can hear the optical drive whirring but the Mac ignores the keyboard eject button until it's loaded everything from the HD and system to where it should be. I prefer the Win system in terms of being able to remove or eject devices from the main machine.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2008)

Hughvane said:


> Occasionally I forget to expel a CD or DVD before shutting down. On startup next time I can hear the optical drive whirring but the Mac ignores the keyboard eject button until it's loaded everything from the HD and system to where it should be. I prefer the Win system in terms of being able to remove or eject devices from the main machine.



On a Mac hold down the mouse button at startup to eject a disk.


----------



## Macpadawon (May 10, 2008)

@hughvane:

EXACTLY! AMEN BRUTHA. 

@Satcom
Still takes a bit of delay and sometimes won't work till when mac is almost fully booted. Pressing a button on a cd tray and having it eject right-away like on a PC is far superior.


----------

